# Idea for storm simulation



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

I am thinking about using a thunder theme in my haunt but the problem is that those storm emmulators are expensive here in Belgium.

Then I realized that those are sounds reactive. 
I am wondering if those disco light's could work.

51DfoBGnCvL._SY355__zpstnbv4sjt.jpg Photo by Noben | Photobucket

These would cost me about 15 dollars

Those are 60w lights and I would of course change the color lights to white ones and place a speaker next to it. 
Anybody tried this already?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i think that will work well, great idea.

if you need more power, these units usually have 300w per channel








mic input, chase or static patterns, etc.


----------



## NCRX (Jul 26, 2016)

I've been floating around an idea with using tactile bass transducers to "rumble" a floor. Same concept could really give the whole thunder aspect a nice physical effect. A solid 4ohm transducer will run about $50, and an amp around $150. If you already have a cheap receiver/amp capable of 16ohm loads, you could use some cheap 16ohm transducers.

I have a feeling, though, that this is not what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The bass transducers can be great, but keep in mind that your floor needs to be something that can be moved/vibrated with the tranzsducer. A cement slab or basic earth won't work, for that reason you may be much better off with a true subwoofer or two rather than a transducer.


----------

